# AutoPilot V2 compressor fuse keeps blowing..



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had the system in my car for 3-4 months now and everything's been working perfect, and all of a sudden the compressor wont kick in anymore.. i checked the inline fuse and it was blown, so I replaced it and it instantly blew again when the compressor was supposed to kick in... any one know what could be going on?? 

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Seized compressor motor?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

check your wires.. something is grounding out somewhere.


----------



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

i also noticed that the tank is losing pressure, like 10-15 psi an hour.. and whenever the psi is low in the tank the compressor works fine, but when there's 100+ psi in the tank the fuse blows..


----------



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

replaced the check valve, which was bad btw.. and it still does it...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is what i think happened: 
- Check valve seizes shut 
- compressor is run for long periods of time, in high backpressure situations and generates a **** ton of heat 
- Thermal protection mode is hit a few times 
- Compressor motor doesn't like heat 

My guess is that the motor windings or similar have been slightly melted due to the amp draw and heat of the compressor head. Take the compressor apart and see if the windings are red or are discolored.


----------



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

but what i dont get is why the compressor fills up the tank to 150 psi if the tank pressure is low, but then blows the fuse when it starts from like 130 psi


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Then throw in a slightly bigger fuse. What compressor and what size fuse are you running?


----------



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

Viair 380 with a 30A fuse


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Try a 40amp fuse and see if that remedies the situation. However, what MechEngg said makes sense. After being pushed to the point of failsafe, the compressor isn't going to want to play nice moving forward. Check to see how warm the compressor is once it fills the tank from zero/low. It's going to be hot to the touch (my 380c is after a fill), but if it's super hot/smoking, your compressor may be giving up the ghost on you. 

Also, how big is your tank and how long does it take to fill from zero? It should be about 3:30 for a 2.5 gallon tank, 7:30 for a 5 gallon tank. If it's taking longer than that (by a wide margin), your compressor is failing.


----------

